# removing aluminum columns



## coulty1 (Apr 8, 2012)

How do you release the catch (tongue and groove?) on aluminum columns? would like to remove them without tearing them up.


----------



## KennMacMoragh (Aug 14, 2009)

do you have pictures?


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

If they are like duct work, you have to press in near the seams to do it. But most likely these columns were pressed together and spot welded or glued at the factory, and there will be no way to do it.


----------



## Evstarr (Nov 15, 2011)

What are they holding? Can you slightly raise the load with a jack pole and slide them out? What are you replacing them with to support what they held up? I suppose you could cut an inch off the top and remove them that way.


----------



## rossfingal (Mar 20, 2011)

If they're the kind of columns that I think they are -
once they're snapped together -
they're "rather", difficult to take apart!
However, as "Evstarr" says - you may be able to jack up the beam (load)
and slide them out.
They may have some type of post inside them (Steel, wood ...) -
that will make things more, difficult!

rossfingal

Yeah - pictures!


----------



## KADIY (May 25, 2021)

coulty1 said:


> How do you release the catch (tongue and groove?) on aluminum columns? would like to remove them without tearing them up.


I know this question was asked a long time ago, but for anyone out there with this problem, I found a solution. Gently pry the top corner edge apart using a screw driver if necessary, but try hard not to scratch it or bend it. Once you get it started pull both sides apart, it takes some strength. When you get a big enough gap, place a stripping shovel between the two edges. I went to Walmart and brought $1.00 Hyper Tough 3-inch stripping shovels in the paint section (I had 8 but only used 6. Gently slide the shovel down the length of the column, leaving a shovel every couple of feet to hold the gap from snapping back together. Once one corner is complete start the next corner. I was able to remove my post wrap after just separating two corners. Hope this helps any with this same issue.


----------

